# Aluminum or Stainless



## Creek Branch (Sep 25, 2005)

I am looking for an 8 or 10 hole dog trailer. I have looked at Creative Sports aluminum and Deerskin, Ainley, Mountaintop, stainless. What kind of comparisons pros and cons does anyone have ?


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Stainless does not oxidize....but is much heavier.Aluminum is super light.Obviously an aluminum trailer,and box,with stainless lined holes would be the MAC.I dont know if they make such an animal.


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Ainley will make whatever your little heart desires! 
Mine is Alum. frame w/ stainless lined kennels.
________
Rhode island marijuana dispensary


----------



## h2oknine (Mar 15, 2005)

I just bought a Jones 6 hole WJ models and love it. lots of storage 15gal water tank spare tire and rubber floor mats fan and lights. Priced very reasonable. holes have lots of room for the dogs.


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

Stainless, stainless, and more stainless.

Frame and skin.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Creative Sports supply is the bottom of the line . I had one .Jerry's idea of insulation was that plastic cardboard . It was missing rivets when it was delivered .
The Hucks family at Mountaintop were great to talk to , and delivered a great product .(2-hole slide in ).
My deerskin topper is a solid piece of equipment, and even though I didn't buy new from them , they still provided me with tech support .
And when I inquired to the Ainley 's about support for the deerskin topper , they were gracious and provided me with exactly what I needed. 
Bottom line - I'll never deal with Creative again , and feel you can't go wrong with the others .


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a 2 hole Creative sports supply box and love it. It was second hand from a member on here and it fits my needs. I called them and they were quick to answer my questions and help with a second hand box. I asked about replacement insulation and they told me where to get it without having to send it to them and seemed more than willing to do any work or mods if any arises none so far. I think insulation in any metal box is just a selling point when it's in the 90's it's still hot in aluminum or stainless with or without insulation. If I am missing something about a new space age insulation please let me know but most of what people are putting in dog boxes is a corplast material. I think the world of Ben and John at Mtn. Top and they have great stuff but for my need of a 2 holer they were a little pricey. I think a little crate fan and a 2 liter bottle frozen works wonders.Thanks Ponce


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry fowler86 I think I would go with stainless if $ or weight isn't a problem. I have no problem with aluminum other than it loses it's luster over time. I have had the pleasure of training out of and pulling an 8 hole premier trailer owned by a friend and it has plenty of storage and a dream to pull and move by hand unlike a Mtn. Top 6 hole stainless that has nice options but super HEAVY. If and when I need a trailer it think it will be a stainless Mtn. Top. unless there is a cheaper option with a good used aluminum one hope not to sway your decision to much.
http://www.premieraluminuminc.com/index.htm click on trailers and 8 hole for example.
http://www.mtck.com/projects/trailer/6h8ft/6h8ft.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

If you have a yellow dog, you probably don't want aluminum. It turns a yellow dog grey. It's not pretty.


----------

